# Vaccinations - where can puppy go before full course?



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello,

My 9 week old Beagle puppy has had his first set of injections and is booked in to have his second set and so completing his course on Friday 17th Jan.

My question is about where he can go until the full vaccination course is complete. Can he go out and about in our garden? Can he go to my Mum's house where they have a dog (vaccinated)? Can people come to visit him at our house? 

My understanding is that he shouldn't be going anywhere that unvaccinated dogs will have been, but what if visitors to the house have come in contact with unvaccinated dogs without knowing it?

No dogs come in to our garden but we gave a cat who travels through many gardens during the day - is there a risk our cat could pass something on? 

Thanks in advance for any info you can give me.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

FreckledBeagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 9 week old Beagle puppy has had his first set of injections and is booked in to have his second set and so completing his course on Friday 17th Jan.
> 
> ...


Answers above.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I have just been through this, I let mine out in the garden, and allowed him up parents in laws but they have unvaccinated dogs but they never leave the property and get walked in the field behind the house where there aren't any other dogs, and I took him to my Mum's and let him out in the garden as they don't have dogs, I also took him out and about in the car lots and took him to town and a few shops and stuff whilst carrying him but he is tiny so easily just tucked under my arm. 

I know quite a few people don't worry about the wait and put them straight on the floor but having the luck I have with animals it wasn't a risk I was willing to take.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

MontyMaude and dandogman - thanks for that, that's really helpful and reassuring. 

The other thing I was thinking about and was a bit concerned about was earlier today my dog had bit of an toilet accident in the car and I had to stop at a layby to give him a quick clean up. It wasn't until afterwards that I started to really think that this could have been risky. 
He didn't eat anything whilst stopped, he did a pee, I cleaned him with a wipe and that was that. I hope the risk would be pretty small with this event!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

FreckledBeagle said:


> MontyMaude and dandogman - thanks for that, that's really helpful and reassuring.
> 
> The other thing I was thinking about and was a bit concerned about was earlier today my dog had bit of an toilet accident in the car and I had to stop at a layby to give him a quick clean up. It wasn't until afterwards that I started to really think that this could have been risky.
> He didn't eat anything whilst stopped, he did a pee, I cleaned him with a wipe and that was that. I hope the risk would be pretty small with this event!


I am sure that would be fine. I once collected a puppy and had about a 10 hour journey to get her home. She was 10 weeks, unvaccinated but lead trained so I did take her for little walks on the way home, trying to go where it was unlikely other dogs had been. I think we have to weigh up the risks sensibly and do what works best at the time.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can carry him around I can't imagine a 9 week old beagle puppy is all that heavy and sit on benches etc to let him see and smell everything. Guide dog puppies go to the puppy walkers at 7 weeks and are on the ground from that time so there can't that much risk.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

FreckledBeagle said:


> Hello,
> 
> My 9 week old Beagle puppy has had his first set of injections and is booked in to have his second set and so completing his course on Friday 17th Jan.
> 
> ...


He'll be fine with the cats, they don't have any diseases that they can pass onto dogs. Same with the garden and the vaccinated dog.
You can carry him outside in public areas, the risk of visitors coming in the house is negligible really unless they have been in contact with a dog with confirmed parvo or something.
After the second vaccination he should be fine to go on the ground in public places after about 3 days but I'll check with your vet. Some will advocate that socialising is more important and the risk of him catching something after the 2nd jab is negligible.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> You can carry him around I can't imagine a 9 week old beagle puppy is all that heavy and sit on benches etc to let him see and smell everything. Guide dog puppies go to the puppy walkers at 7 weeks and are on the ground from that time so there can't that much risk.


Guide dog puppies are given different set of jabs that work at a much earlier age so they can go down on the ground a lot sooner.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My puppy was off running around and meeting new dogs before being vaccinated as all my future pups will do. After the sheer horror I've been through I doubt I'll ever vaccinate again! 

She never even caught a sniffle  
I would highly recommend you walk /carry her around outside every day. Really helps their confidence and get used to outside sounds.


----------

